# Version von ISPConfig 2 herausfinden



## Lonesome Walker (12. Nov. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie scheint in einem Server der Wurm drin zu sein.

Nach Neustart des Servers erscheint plötzlich die Fehlermeldung:

```
root@engel:~ > /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server start
Starting ISPConfig system...
Syntax error on line 205 of /root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/httpd.conf:
Cannot load /root/ispconfig/httpd/libexec/libphp5.so into server: libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd could not be started
/root/ispconfig/php/php: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
FreshClam is already running!
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
```
Gut, der ISP-Apache läuft halt jetzt erst mal nicht, aber der Server selbst schon.
Dachte ich mir halt, gut, ISP-Config neu runtergeladen, kompiliert, Upgrade-Installation gemacht, und gut ist.

Nur: wo finde ich die Versionsnummer von, wenn ich nich im Web-Frontend gucken kann?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2012)

Für das neu kompilieren ist die ISPConfig Version an sich egal, da man immer die letzte Version nehmen sollte und diese zum aktualisieren aller Vorversionen geeignet ist. Die Version steht auch in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php


----------

